# Donalson Jockey Cycle



## oneandgone (May 9, 2014)

I was at an estate sale and saw this oddball tricycle and since I'd never seen anything like it I couldn't help but buy it. I've been trying to find out more info about it, parts for it, and values on it, but there isn't much info out there. I haven't seen anything for parts and have found very little info. The info I've found seems to be the copy paste of a long lost writer's page which stated the were produced from 44-48, and possibly 100 left. As for value I've seen the few on ebay which are clearly overpriced, if they weren't they would be sold. The only one I can even find that has sold was merely parts and went for $180. I guess I'm wondering if anyone is actually into these, does anyone have parts, and what's a realistic value? Thanks for reading and or any input you may have.


----------



## kz1000 (May 10, 2014)

I can't add any info but I have the same one and always thought someone changed the front wheel, but mine has the exact front wheel as yours. I have not seen many. I did try to sell mine last year for $150. and got no takers or offers.


----------



## 47jchiggins (May 10, 2014)

I have one as well, not a lot of info out there, worth hanging on to.

Todd


----------



## decotriumph (May 10, 2014)

There was on eon eBay a few months ago that was relisted a few times. I think they were asking around $500 BIN at the last. I can't recall if it sold or not.


----------



## oneandgone (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for the input everyone. I was hoping it was a big score, but that would have been too easy. I don't have much in it and it's still intriguing so I'll probably hang it on the garage wall and enjoy it as a conversation piece.


----------



## then8j (May 13, 2014)

I have one too, I'll post a couple of pictures that I found in the research.


----------



## then8j (May 13, 2014)




----------

